# Roll back / downgrade to prior working version of cacti



## ProServ (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, is there a way to revert back to a previously working install of Cacti? Cacti-1.2.12 will prevent one from logging into the GUI after setup is complete and logging out after several hours. I have reinstalled cacti-1.2.12 more than 10x both using my  backup cacti sql DB and just using the cacti/cacti.sql DB. It makes no difference, it does the same thing.

This behavior did not happen in the past. We had cacti for several years without any issues.

in /var/db/pkg the following is present:

# ls cacti-*
cacti-0.8.8g_1:
distfiles

cacti-0.8.8h:
distfiles

cacti-1.0.1:
distfiles

cacti-1.1.28:
distfiles

cacti-1.2.3:
distfiles

cacti-1.2.8:
distfiles

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

Packages are cached in /var/cache/pkg/. Use pkg-add(8) to install any of those cached files.

`pkg add /some/where/package.tgz`


----------



## ProServ (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, would I first run pkg delete cacti?


----------



## ProServ (Jun 3, 2020)

# pkg add /var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.8/
pkg: archive_read_open_filename(/var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.8/): Unrecognized archive format

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.8/

# pkg add /var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.3
pkg: archive_read_open_filename(/var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.3): Unrecognized archive format

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /var/db/pkg/cacti-1.2.3


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

Those are not cached packages, cached  packages are in /var/cache/pkg. In /var/db/pkg only set port OPTIONS are stored there. You  probably installed cacti from ports, which is what creates those option files. To rollback a _port_ you will need to use subversion to  revert  the port back to a  certain revision.


----------

